# my wife won one. she got Japanese....



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 2, 2018)

.............toilets.

yup. we had an electrician run juice to a new outlet behind each toilet. 

finally, we ordered new TOTO toilets with the integrated WASH-JET seats. i am very lukewarm on this. my doctor is super excited and states that the wash toilets are much healthier. i didnt ask, but i did google it. 

that's right. we will now have toilets that spray warm water up the nether region.

i've played with them in Tokyo toilets..a grown man should not yell any commentary out of a bathroom.btw.

they are getting installed right now. i am hanging at the office with our dog. we found a great plumber, but i think he is scared of big dogs. hahhah.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 2, 2018)

I think the plumber is scared he is alone with a guy that enjoys warm water up the nether region.


----------



## nevrknow (Mar 2, 2018)

bkultra said:


> I think the plumber is scared he is alone with a guy that enjoys warm water up the nether region.



HAHAHA +1.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 2, 2018)

it is quite titillating. hahah.

whatever guys.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 2, 2018)

further more, how does this come up in conversation with your Dr.? :biggrin:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 2, 2018)

bkultra said:


> further more, how does this come up in conversation with your Dr.? :biggrin:



doc: "what are you doing this weekend?"
"oh, wife wants to buy new toilets"
"your old ones broke?"
"no, she wants the spray wash toilets seats"
"oh, those are great!! way less issues with hemorrhoids!"
"really? okay never mind - i'll google it"


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 2, 2018)

on the bright side, i am gonna parlay it into something cool for myself. take advantage of her good mood.

i'm shopping for a new hunting bow. heheh..i think i got a shot!


----------



## parbaked (Mar 2, 2018)

My wife is Japanese!
We just added a 1/2 bath to our 100 year old bungalow and went Washlet without hesitation....there's a reason why "civilized" societies had bidets!
I assume yours also comes with the blow dry feature FTW!!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 2, 2018)

parbaked said:


> My wife is Japanese!
> We just added a 1/2 bath to our 100 year old bungalow and went Washlet without hesitation....there's a reason why "civilized" societies had bidets!
> I assume yours also comes with the blow dry feature FTW!!



it does. only options we opted out of ..the light and self raise/lower seats. now that is rarefied air!! i am not a germphobe that cannot touch a seat, and i dont need a landing light.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 2, 2018)

blow dry?!?!... I'm this close to locking the thread


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 2, 2018)

bkultra said:


> blow dry?!?!... I'm this close to locking the thread



hahahha...

i promise. no pictures. this thread is perfectly fine without pictures.


----------



## parbaked (Mar 2, 2018)

My wife's brother's house in Tokyo has the Toto with the automatic raising seat.
When they came to visit us I made it very clear that they had to manually raise the seat before doing anything just in case...


----------



## daveb (Mar 2, 2018)

Do they offer a sparkling water option?


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 3, 2018)

Hmmm, I thought this sounded really cool, but then I went back and reread and saw it does blowDRYs. Kinda killed it right there...


----------



## gic (Mar 3, 2018)

This one?

https://www.tripsavvy.com/high-tech-toto-toilets-in-luxury-hotels-2250975

[video=youtube;Du9ItTsEpYE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du9ItTsEpYE[/video]


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 3, 2018)

boomchakabowwow said:


> hahahha...
> 
> i promise. no pictures. this thread is perfectly fine without pictures.


I will be the judge of that kind sir.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 3, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> Hmmm, I thought this sounded really cool, but then I went back and reread and saw it does blowDRYs. Kinda killed it right there...


I'm sure the proper Blow dry toilet is only available for the super rich. I'm certain they refer to them as BlowDrain models hahaha


----------



## larrybard (Mar 4, 2018)

Actually bothered to watch the video. Top model sells for over $10,000 -- but, on the other hand, they then tell you that it saves water, using less than a gallon per flush. I don't know how much you pay for water, but even if I were flushing with Pellegrino the economic payback period would be way beyond my lifetime. (As well as the expected useful life of the toilet.) Sheesh!


----------



## Matus (Mar 4, 2018)

I am basically crying here [emoji23] - just imagining a customer filing a complaint that the warm spray had unwanted side effect and that the blow dry was too hot and caused burns


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 4, 2018)

Okay. A heated seat is too much. It feels like Im sitting on the can AFTER a huge person, struggling with his opioid constipation warmed it up for me. Im gonna switch that off. 

On the grand scheme it saves water. My new toilets burn 1.2 gal per flush if I hold the lever. A quick push send in even less. Plus a roll of toilet paper takes 4 gallons of water to produce. 

My wife is in such a good mood now. She let me buy a carbon fiber hunting bow. Zero debate. Weird.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 11, 2018)

@bkultra but the plumber is probably looking forward to be alone with the wife of the guy, for closely related reasons.


----------



## hmansion (Mar 12, 2018)

When the kids were young, I would take a box of their lavender wipes to keep in our master bathroom. I thought this was the ultimate in *ahem* _sanitary luxury._ I had no idea how wrong I was...


----------



## Anton (Mar 12, 2018)

As a grown man, I'm very comfortable using one of these. Who wouldn't want a nice little warm water splash on the delicates? Guess can make interesting noises tho..


----------



## MrChen (Mar 12, 2018)

Its pretty standard in Asia, more standard in Japan. Very hygiene for both men and women. As such, most Asian house holds have outlets beside their toilets if the entire system is built in. 
My brother is a TOTO Sales manager in Asia. Let me know if folks in this forum is interested!i think they offer both 110/220Vs


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 13, 2018)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @bkultra but the plumber is probably looking forward to be alone with the wife of the guy, for closely related reasons.



i dont even know how to interpret this..i'll refrain from dropping a "yo mama" joke.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 13, 2018)

MrChen said:


> Its pretty standard in Asia, more standard in Japan. Very hygiene for both men and women. As such, most Asian house holds have outlets beside their toilets if the entire system is built in.
> My brother is a TOTO Sales manager in Asia. Let me know if folks in this forum is interested!i think they offer both 110/220Vs



the parade of my wife's nurse coworkers coming thru my house for a test drive is damn comical. 
me: head down, eyes forward..comments to myself.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 13, 2018)

boomchakabowwow said:


> the parade of my wife's nurse coworkers coming thru my house for a test drive is damn comical.
> me: head down, eyes forward..comments to myself.



I think this concept might be growing on me.


----------



## Anton (Mar 13, 2018)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @bkultra but the plumber is probably looking forward to be alone with the wife of the guy, for closely related reasons.



"high as a kite" guy


----------



## K813zra (Mar 14, 2018)

parbaked said:


> My wife is Japanese!
> We just added a 1/2 bath to our 100 year old bungalow and went Washlet without hesitation....there's a reason why "civilized" societies had bidets!
> I assume yours also comes with the blow dry feature FTW!!



Yep and that reason is to wash the sand/grit out of the bottom of your shoes. Had one for the better half a decade and that is what I used it for. Also, if you are really sick, you know, the kind of sick where you have to sit on the pot and upchuck at the same time? Well, they come in handy for that too. Particularly if they are installed across from one another.


----------



## parbaked (Mar 14, 2018)

You would only puke in a bidet once...unless you have a maid to clean up after you...


----------



## K813zra (Mar 14, 2018)

parbaked said:


> You would only puke in a bidet once...unless you have a maid to clean up after you...



I've done it a few times. Idk what kind yours had but mine had a drain and you could fill it up like a sink and drain it like one too. Idk about you but when I am sick I don't think about such things.


----------



## Pcol2000 (Mar 14, 2018)

I had one when I lived in japan and will never be without one again. My folks came to visit and started bidet shopping as soon as they got home. Now, when I go visit my mom, I get to use the fancy toilet. I dont really want to say its life changing, but it kinda is.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 15, 2018)

it's life changing. 

i wont need to buy TP at costco anymore. just a 6-pack will last a long time now. well, i still blow my nose with TP. hehe.


----------

